# Help name this fish, new Elongatus



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

What are some good names for this fish?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Igor or grimlock


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice fish by the way


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Slim!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

swift


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Demerivingi, Agent Smith, Reptaur, Zorak, Maltar, Brak, Sephiroth, Terrordar, Nerothos, Bleakill, Necros, Fearoth, Dethecus, Maldibion, Nochthitus, Balnazzar, Rashgarroth, Aramachus, Zilfallon, Lorthiras, Zenedar, Mullioch, Algammon, Banehallow, Ven'Gyr, Lord Nightsorrow, Lord Soulrender, Lord Dethstorm, Lord Maldazzar, Lord Darkhallow, Lord Lightstalker, Baron Bloodbane, Baron Felblade, Duke Dreadmoore, Duke Ragereaver, Baron Frostfel, Lord Darkscythe, Duke Wintermaul, Baron Perenolde, Baron Morte, Azgalor, Brutillus, Mongrethod, Destromath, Gogonnash

yeah i copied all but the first few names off a warcraft 3 website


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

do you use a digital camera or scan photographs, when u take pics like that?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Jade
tealroy
Goblin


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

digi cam, Olympus C-3020 zoom

my scanner sucks


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

igor 
wave 
razor


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thor, I would say Sir Chomps Alot AKA Chomps for short, but I named my Rhom that a long time ago, sorry man I took the cool name!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> Thor, I would say Sir Chomps Alot AKA Chomps for short, but I named my Rhom that a long time ago, sorry man I took the cool name!


I was actually gonna name him Sir Chomps Alot, but remembered Brian had it









_note to self: feed Brian to the Cariba shoal_ check


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ive seen some good names thus far fellas, I may make a final poll for voting outta my favorite 5, keep the names coming


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

sweet feed me to the caribe shoal, remember i bite back twice as hard!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Razor or Bill


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

dagger


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Chimera!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice teeth..very nice nate ..hope you find a name soon....call him innes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In reference to Bundy, call him Kevorkian (sp?), Gacy, or Manson


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> call him Kevorkian (sp?),










that has promise


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I think he looks like NOSFERATU


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

see.. kinda looks like him


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

perhaps, fluffy, bubbles, bunny, brandon, lol.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I named my new Rhom suge knight...you should name that fish snoop because he is skinny and tall/long.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

whats up w/ all the rapper names?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> perhaps, fluffy, bubbles, bunny, brandon, lol.










, lol, j/k man


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Bcollins111900 said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps, fluffy, bubbles, bunny, brandon, lol.
> ...


 I told Brian you nearly pissed yourself when Bundy charged the glass at you


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

traumatic said:


> I think he looks like NOSFERATU


 oh, I see I was gonna ask what that name meant but its a comic character?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

He's a quick little sh*t!!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

traumatic said:


> whats up w/ all the rapper names?


 HEy man....i hate rap. i thought that suge knight for my new 10" rhom would be perfect..

he's a big black killer.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Hows about you name him "Hesaquicklittleshit"!
Ha ha I stole your post Honda99_300ex and made it into a name


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

gus


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > I think he looks like NOSFERATU
> ...


 NOSFERATU is a very famous movie vampire from the 20's.....

NOSFERATU


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

How about Marlowe?? It's a kickass name


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

Torpedo


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Lucifer, like the devil that is


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would name him "Spider"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

traumatic said:


> I think he looks like NOSFERATU


 That is a tight name one of the coolest vamps ever.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

No matter what his name is he is a sweet ass fish, the pictures don't justify him i think, you have to see him in person....those teeth are wicked, all 6 rows!!!! you figure out a name yet Nate?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> No matter what his name is he is a sweet ass fish, the pictures don't justify him i think, you have to see him in person....those teeth are wicked, all 6 rows!!!! you figure out a name yet Nate?


 no I am bout ready to make a poll of my favorite choices, just givin it a few days to make sure there arent anymore names


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

divinity


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Damien


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Slim Scaley!


----------

